# DSL ohne Ethernet-Netzwerkkarte



## RedZack (22. August 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme in einer Woche endlich DSL  habe jedoch folgendes Problem...

In meinem Notebook habe ich keine passende Netzwerkkarte  
Gibt es da Möglichkeiten?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Rene (22. August 2001)

Hi,

ich glaube da muß ich dich enttäuschen, aber die DSL-Modem´s, welche du von der Telekom bekommst benutzen immer Ethernetkarten als Interface. Vielleicht gibt es gute ISDN-Adapter(oder PCMCI-Kombikarten), die man als Ethernetkarte benutzen kann. 
Falls du aber doch ne möglichkeit gefunden hast bitte posten!

René


----------



## RedZack (22. August 2001)

Ich hab mal etwas von einem USB Adapter gelesen aber... hm... ich weiss eben leider nichts genaues


----------



## tomfire (23. März 2004)

*DSL-Problem*

Habe auch ein Notebook, Acer Travelmate.
Kannst du entweder über eine PCMCIA-Netzwerkkarte mit DSL ins Netz und USB-mäßig weiß ich nur das es da externe DSL-Modems gibt.
Viel Glück


----------



## server (23. März 2004)

Theoretisch gesehen kannst du über USB ins Netz, vorrausgesetzt dein Modem hat einen USB anschluss.


----------

